# 7 August - VSCC Prescott Hill Climb



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Wah hoooo! The best motoring event of the year. 

http://www.vscc.co.uk/vsccweb/events/event.jsp?id=593

SPECTATOR INFORMATION
Ticket Prices Non-Members:
Saturday .......... In Advance £8...........On The Day £15
Sunday ..............In Advance £20 ........On The Day £25
Under 16s free


----------

